# Water Preparation



## sopappy (Jun 27, 2016)

I take notes and now have my routine down:

1 -city water (sits overnight to evaporate chlorine)
2 -add 100Ml per 20L of H2O2
   wait 24 hours (not sure why)
3 -if city uses chloramine, treat to remove (fish store, forget the name)
4 -Ph adjust (you can't do this with the 1st batch 
5 -add nutes

now my grow store tells me chlorine and chloramine are no problemo 
and plants love H2O2 and I should use it every change

FFS


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 28, 2016)

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2016)

I only use h2o2 when I have a problem. When h2o2 has no bad bacteria to eliminate, it will start to eliminate the good stuff. I also only adjust pH after adding nutes and letting it areate for 24 hrs. This allows the  buffers in the nutes, time to adjust.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubble solution for 24hrs,,adjust ph,,add to DWC. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2016)

I use straight from the tap, only because it is pretty decent well water with which I have had no issues. I don't pH adjust until after I have mixed in my nutrients and allowed to aerate for 24hrs. I can't remember the last time I used H2O2 but that is only because I have been lucky enough to not need it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2016)

I think you need more options.  Where I live now, I use RO water.  I am surrounded by farm land and the well water is high in nitrates and arsenic.  I have a whole house water treatment system and have 2 ROs--one upstairs and one downstairs.  I am going to set up a rain catch system when I have time.

Like the others, I do not use H2O2 unless I have some kind of problem.  What exactly does the H2O2 do for the plants when added to the water?  Why do they "love it"?  Also, if someone at my grow store told me that chlorine and chloramine were no problems....I would not be taking ANY advice from them any more at all.  In addition, water should be pH'd after adding the nutes.  As nutes change the pH of the water, you really cannot properly adjust the pH before the nutes go in.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 28, 2016)

.

24 hour off-gas is my method

Originally I used ONLY distilled water in my very small DWC 5 gallon (3 actual) tote grow.
I have started to use ("city") tap water 
There are buffers in the tap water that effect the pH 
RO, distilled or well water don't have that and you can/will notice a difference (well, I DO)

I use H2O2 only if my roots start to get that... funky smell  (IE something goes wrong)

:48:


----------



## sopappy (Jun 28, 2016)

I gave you guys an easy way out with the poll, thanks all for taking the time to elaborate,  great comments... still agonizing here

I think you are pHing incorrectly
fill pail, add nutes, check ph, write down adjustment, then subsequent
fill pail, add pH adjustment qty, add nutes

Don't know why, I just want to contribute


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2016)

You eventually reach a point where you know when the water level goes down and the pH goes from 6.1 to 5.4, its time to add 5ml of pH plus to bring it back to 6.0, so that when you top up the pH will be balanced. When you have a dialed in hydro setup, it gets pretty routine, which allows you to memorize steps and take short cuts that new growers cant do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2016)

LOL--Why do you think that WE are ALL pHing incorrectly?  Seriously, you need to add nutes and then pH.  When you add nutes, it changes the pH.  So if you pH to the needed level and then add nutes, you have changed the pH of the solution to ?????  Also, pH levels are not regulated by water quality agencies, so your individual pH can vary quite widely from day to day.  Just because x grams of pH  down worked one day does not mean that it will work the next day.   There are a lot of things that can affect the starting pH of your solution.

What nutrients are you using?  I believe that all the nutrients I have ever used have said to add nutes, then pH.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 30, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--Why do you think that WE are ALL pHing incorrectly?  Seriously, you need to add nutes and then pH.  When you add nutes, it changes the pH.  So if you pH to the needed level and then add nutes, you have changed the pH of the solution to ?????  Also, pH levels are not regulated by water quality agencies, so your individual pH can vary quite widely from day to day.  Just because x grams of pH  down worked one day does not mean that it will work the next day.   There are a lot of things that can affect the starting pH of your solution.
> 
> What nutrients are you using?  I believe that all the nutrients I have ever used have said to add nutes, then pH.



jeeeze, just trying to get a rise out of the place, it's so quiet
I doubt it matters much, THG and you'd have to keep an eye on the pH out of the tap. I never get it right anyways and have to add it direct to the rez


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 1, 2016)

Nature definitely has a way of throwing you curve balls when you least expect them :doh:


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 1, 2016)

lol. yea its quiet pappy. i miss the donald thread. (no comments please)..  i do ph 1st before adding nutes and found almost 0 change after adding the nutes I"M using. years ago when on different foods i found some foods thru my ph WAY off. i also check my over flow waste water ph. this is always good...  bored..  not growing.. miss outdoor monsters.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2016)

Grasshopper i guess you better cause some trouble.. I like the low drama myself, but i am old.  Why aren't you growing? that is terrible, and also not my business, anyway, sorry you aren't.
I miss Hick and some of the crazy growers that have passed through this wonderful site.  Not that Hick was crazy, but sheep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2016)

Me too Grasshopper, ,it was fun.
And yes Hick wss crazy,,,think he finally married that sheep with high heels.  :rofl:


----------



## sopappy (Jul 2, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Me too Grasshopper, ,it was fun.
> And yes Hick wss crazy,,,think he finally married that sheep with high heels.  :rofl:



I know nothing of this fellow and his story but I bet it involves a pair of billy boots.


----------

